
Startup Business Strategy For The Simple-Minded - ajbatac
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/5659/Startup-Business-Strategy-For-The-Simple-Minded.aspx
======
wumi
_the more people you'll encounter with average coordination who will trip and
fall when trying to run away from your product demo. Some of these people will
buy while still in a semi-dazed state. Voila! You have customers._

I just had to say -- hilarious.

------
edw519
Gotta be careful when doing 3a (Release early and often) and 4 (Sell Sell
Sell). Although no one wants to wait for 3b (Release when it's perfect), you
run a serious risk of losing prospects permanently when you Sell Sell Sell
Bugs Bugs Bugs. There was a reason the term "vaporware" was coined.

